

Overbite Project brings Gopher protocol to Android - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/07/overbite-project-brings-gopher-protocol-to-android.ars

======
GiraffeNecktie
Understatement of the year "...though it has largely fallen out of use".

------
abraham
The project site: <http://gopher.floodgap.com/overbite/>

